
The Tao of Programming - mihvoi
https://www.mit.edu/~xela/tao.html
======
based2
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E8%A1%93](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E8%A1%93)

~~~
yorwba
Tao (道) "way" not shu (術) "art". TAOCP is something else:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programmin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programming)

